
Ask HN: Any good app for downloading tech articles? - tachang
Sometimes you are going away for a weekend but want to do some brush up on a tech topic such as react or some specific iOS&#x2F; android topic. Is there an easy way to download a bunch of medium or articles and read them offline? does anyone else have this problem?
======
mtmail
Instapaper (no longer available in Europe) or
[https://getpocket.com/](https://getpocket.com/) have bookmarklets for
browsers. Their mobile apps sync the full article HTML and you can read them
later offline.

------
SureMute
I am using FREE version of "Local Website Archive " from
[https://www.aignes.com/lwa.htm](https://www.aignes.com/lwa.htm)

Free version provides me all things I want.

